# Eastern Himalayas reveals abundance of new species



## Fuscus (Aug 14, 2009)

*Published:* 8-14-2009
*Source:* CNN.com International - Breaking, World, Business, Sports, Entertainment and Video News
*Author:* 

Instructions
1/ click on link
2/ Look at Pic 1
3/ say WOW

*Read More...*


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 14, 2009)

dammn thats nice. I wonder how long it will take to reach other countries via illegal importing.....


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 14, 2009)

holy pineapple!! thats awesome!


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 14, 2009)

wowee,wow,wow  thanks


----------



## snakelady-viper (Aug 15, 2009)

What a beauty very nice snake


----------



## James..94 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats one beautiful snake


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome. It's good to see even in this day & age new species are still being discovered. Considering how much humans have screwed up the world, this is brilliant. That snakehead is pretty cool too.


----------

